# Transformador en fuente Promax Fac-522B



## valro (Sep 25, 2017)

Buenas tardes. Es la primera vez que intervengo. Les agradezco de antemano a todos lo mucho que se aprende en este foro.
¿Podría alguien explicarme para qué pudieron acoplarse estos componentes en la entrada y salida de este transformador?
Lo he sacado de la fuente promax fac-522B?.
¿Podría alguien facilitarme el esquema de esta fuente?. No la encuentro.



Promax FAC-522B


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2017)

valro dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Es la primera vez que intervengo. Les agradezco de antemano a todos lo mucho que se aprende en este foro.
> ¿Podría alguien explicarme para qué pudieron acoplarse estos componentes en la entrada y salida de este transformador?
> Lo he sacado de la fuente promax fac-522B?.
> ¿Podría alguien facilitarme el esquema de esta fuente?. No la encuentro.
> ...


Parece ser una red se *Snubber*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2017)

Aqui tenés varias Promax . . . fijate cual se le parece más  . . .  

http://www.jvgavila.com/promax.htm


----------



## valro (Sep 26, 2017)

Muchas gracias. Nunca había pensado en los snubbers. Parece una buena idea a tener en cuenta en la construcción de mi propia fuente.
Ya la he desarmado completamente. Ahora tengo que decidir qué esquema aplico.
El transformador entrega 50v 3a, 14v, 9v, 3,3v. Os enviaré fotos de todo el despiece.
La caja tiene una solución modular inteligente.
Muchas gracias dosmetros por tu lista.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2017)

De nada  . Ya la desarmaste completa , Ok ¿ Cual era el problema de dicha fuente ? Porque podrias fijarte cual se le parece y rearmarla.


----------



## valro (Sep 26, 2017)

Había varios problemas derivados, creo yo, de modificaciones realizadas y luego... el chatarrero.
En fin, hay muchas cosas que pienso utilizar para rearmar una fuente aprovechando ideas que he leído en el foro. La conseguí al precio de chatarra: 1€/Kg. Total 7€.
El transformador está impecable. La caja es genial. Construída sobre un bastidor de aluminio.
Tres disipadores brutales....En fin, cuando tenga todo un poco en orden subo una foto con el circuito que pienso para recibir ideas. Será mi primera FA.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## AZ81 (Sep 28, 2017)

Si les escribes a los de Promax, son muy amables y te mandan el esquema.


----------



## valro (Sep 29, 2017)

Lo haré porque me parece una buena fuente para mis inicios.
Gracias AZ81.


----------



## valro (Oct 2, 2017)

Acabo de recibir los esquemas que adjunto.
Me sigue pareciendo una buena fuente.
Dosmetros: ¿Merece la pena?
¿Es suficiente documentación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2017)

Si , está super el documento


----------



## valro (Oct 3, 2017)

¡Manos a la obra!.
Empezaré clasificando y comprobando todos los componentes.
Necesitaré muchas ayudas.
Procuraré "currar" antes de preguntar e iré compartiendo lo que vaya aprendiendo.
:estudiando:


----------

